# Does fitting air ride affect warranty



## cbcft (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi - does anyone know if fitting either Air Ride or Driverite to a new van affects the warranty either of the base chassis or the conversion?

Many thanks

Chris


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Dealers fit it on new vans so i can`t see a problem.

I supose it depends on what breaks and what caused the break.

Airide for example does not affect the engine or engine componets, lighting or electrics so i cannot see why the fitting of airide should compromise warranty claim.

Dave P


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I asked Ford this question earlier this year. The answer was that they obviously do not cover the Airide, anything it may contribute to damage to, but other than that the warrantee is unaffected; if you see what I mean.


----------



## cbcft (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks both for your replies. I'm always wary of anything which the manufacturer can use as an excuse for avoiding paying for warranty work! Guess it's worth checking with the dealer. 

Chris


----------

